# Is there a way I can view the notice of assessments of my family members from the CRA



## moemoe (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm trying to apply for ODSP and I need my family members notice of assessments but I don't want to ask them because I have SEVERE anxiety and I don't want them to know that I'm applying for ODSP. I'm kind of embarrassed. Is there a way I can contact the CRA and ask them to send me a copy of my family member's NOA?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

No. The CRA won't divulge that information.


----------



## moemoe (Jul 22, 2019)

sags said:


> No. The CRA won't divulge that information.


even if its my immediate family? we have the same last name and we live in the same house.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

No unless each person signs a form authorizing you to be their personal representative and sends it in to CRA. Same thing whether a spouse or anyone else.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I don't want to make fun of your anxiety disorder. But think this through. You're too embarrassed to discuss your ODSP application with your own family. But you think the CRA should release their private income information to you without their permission. Is that logical?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I'll take it that everyone here immediately knows just what ODSP means. Only I seem never to have encountered that initialism before. Some occult disease process, perhaps?

I would be choked if the CRA gave my assessment notices to anyone but me or someone authorized by me in writing. Family or no.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

moemoe said:


> even if its my immediate family? we have the same last name and we live in the same house.


It doesn't matter. Tax information is private unless specific authorization is given.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Mukhang pera said:


> I'll take it that everyone here immediately knows just what ODSP means. Only I seem never to have encountered that initialism before.


Ontario’s disability plan.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Just a Guy said:


> Ontario’s disability plan.


Thank you. I was not sufficiently curious to resort to google. But your info is appreciated.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Many governments, many acronyms...hard to keep track of them all


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I don't want to make fun of your anxiety disorder. But think this through. You're too embarrassed to discuss your ODSP application with your own family. But you think the CRA should release their private income information to you without their permission. Is that logical?


That is an illogical, if not bizarre, contradiction. It suggests the OP's family members do not share their financial information, including tax returns, with each other. Not sure what that really says about the situation.


----------

